# China, Hunan 2012 (Please help!)



## China2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, first post. Trying to grasp at anything I can really, been getting frustrated as of late.

Anyway: I am a current college freshman studying engineering (minoring in Chinese) and I really want to live in China for a couple months this summer. Living there would give me an edge in both my language skills and when advertising myself for a career once graduated.

The only problem I've come across so far has been FINDING A PLACE TO LIVE! I've got my ticket, got my visa, everything except where will I be resting my head at night! 

So my question to you all is what should I do about housing? Should I get a hotel room for the first week and search for an apartment during that time? Or is there somewhere online (reputable) that will get me an apartment?

I will be in Kaifeng near Henan University so PLEASE If anyone has any advice, don't be shy!


~Desperate traveler.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you can accept local standards i would propose to take a local hotel or guesthouse for the first few nights (should be between 60-100RMB/night) and look for a place when your here. Websites are deceiving and truly nothing shown is guaranteed (I would suggest its almost the opposite) so better to look for yourself. Also longer stays in hotels can be cheap ( I had a 118/night deal for a month in a shanghai hotel 5km from downtown (even free wifi).
Good luck!


----------



## Hu Caixia (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi！I ‘m a sophomore in Hunan Normal University.I think I could help if you travel here in Hunan Province. I know some hotels near by which have reasonable price. and ,if you 're a girl,maybe you could stay in my apartment for some while.I could show you around and be a free guide for you~to add,I am a girl.


----------



## China2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hu Caixia said:


> Hi！I ‘m a sophomore in Hunan Normal University.I think I could help if you travel here in Hunan Province. I know some hotels near by which have reasonable price. and ,if you 're a girl,maybe you could stay in my apartment for some while.I could show you around and be a free guide for you~to add,I am a girl.


Thank you for the offer  I was planning on going to "Henan" Province because my current college has a partnership with Kaifeng University there. However, if I can go to Hunan province and will have a better chance of finding a place to live I'd go there ^^;

I am a boy unfortunately  but I'm not straight so I wouldn't consider me a threat ^^;.

Anywho let me know what I should do .


----------



## Hu Caixia (Jan 5, 2012)

Well，I see. 
herhaps you could check that with the Internet.It will show you some hosels and Inns near your school.
By the way,there always been some small hotel in the neighborhood of campus. and it just cost 40~100 RMB.If you're patient enough,maybe you could find one after you get there and it's pretty easy.
and be careful ,sometimes there are bad guys who want earn a profit from some International students. 
Take care and good luck to you~


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

China2012 said:


> Hi, first post. Trying to grasp at anything I can really, been getting frustrated as of late.
> 
> Anyway: I am a current college freshman studying engineering (minoring in Chinese) and I really want to live in China for a couple months this summer. Living there would give me an edge in both my language skills and when advertising myself for a career once graduated.
> 
> ...


Keep cool. I arrived in Bj first time with only the address of the campus - in no time at all, I found the university's hostel which accommodates travellers. i think most universities n China will have a hostel offering accommodation - you can check it out through the internet or google the university itself.
It's necessary to plan well. Best to arrive in the morning as it's easier to find your way around in the day time. Get in touch with the local university and find out if they have short courses for learning Mandarin, with accommodation etc... Or you can try to get in touch with the university's students' accommodation bureau...
I'd find hotels expensive and commercialised... but at uni hostels, you'd meet students like yourself from all over the world. I also found many English teaching jobs posted on the hostel walls, including messages and even invitations to parties under my door.
I remember Kaifeng uni in Henan vaguely - it's a historically significant place and there's much you can dig up.
Have fun and lots of valuable learning.


----------

